# Newer browser for OS X 10.2.8 ?



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I got a Mac G4 running OS X 10.2.8. 

The last update brought me Safari 1.0.3. The system also has Internet Explorer 5.2. 

I have tried installing the latest version of Firefox, but the system complains it can't find some package manifest or something along that line. 

Is this G4 now junk ? I just need it for surfing and need a newer browser more compatible with the latest html standards. In Safari 1.0.3, some websites don't display well.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Found it - Opera 9.64 works on Jaguar 10.2.8. released some time 2009.

Can't believe that Apple would leave its users out of a modern browser when they have an older machine. G4 is still reasonably fast for general use like word processing and surfing.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

lunarlander said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a Mac G4 running OS X 10.2.8.
> 
> ...


Are you able to upgrade Safari at all? I'm running 5.0.3 on OS X 10.6.6


----------

